# Fork seeking Merck owners!!



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Heads up all you guys and gals looking to match a fork to your steel steed, be it from Rashid or elsewhere. THere is a seller on EBAY that has just listed a number of corsa and MXL forks.

b21

and excuse my mis spelling of Merckx in the title--its bad enough that I trashed one of his frames last week, I should at least get the spelling right.


----------

